# Streamlight Stinger #000393



## cy (Nov 5, 2009)

Streamlight Stinger #000393 in excellent condition ... amazingly battery still charges up. 

one of the original rechargeable duty lights... there must be a about a jillion of these lights sold to police, fireman, etc. 

any collector value? wonder what #000393 is worth?


----------



## gallonoffuel (Nov 5, 2009)

That is very cool. Streamlight doesn't seem to have the collector value that SF and others do, but I recall a website where a guy collects old duty gear of all kinds and had a ton of classic duty-issue flashlights. I'll see if I can find that link.


----------



## cy (Nov 7, 2009)

so not much interest in early streamlight?


----------



## GarageBoy (Dec 1, 2009)

Sheesh that's early. 
NiCds WORK


----------



## cy (Dec 2, 2009)

yup... nicads charges up and holds charge nicely
original holder and everything else works great... this is one rugged design. 

this would be perfect for an LED upgrade



GarageBoy said:


> Sheesh that's early.
> NiCds WORK


----------



## Speedball (Dec 3, 2009)

Wow, that looks familiar. I carried one like it at work for 7 years before replacing the battery. At night I hung it on the charger then carried and used it daily.

I do remember mine being somewhat of a low number, maybe not quite as low as yours though.

Only thing I disliked at the time was it could not take a hit on the concrete very well without knocking out the bulb.


----------



## darkzero (Dec 3, 2009)

Speedball said:


> Wow, that looks familiar. I carried one like it at work for 7 years before replacing the battery. At night I hung it on the charger then carried and used it daily.
> 
> I do remember mine being somewhat of a low number, maybe not quite as low as yours though.
> 
> Only thing I disliked at the time was it could not take a hit on the concrete very well without knocking out the bulb.


 
I also used one for years as a mechanic. What bulb were you using? I put a borofloat glass lens in mine & have dropped it many times on the shop floor hard. My bulb fits tight in the socket & never popped. I'm using Strion bulbs now which have shorter leads, I haven't dropped it as hard as when working at the shop but still haven't had an issue.


----------



## cy (Dec 13, 2009)

finally got around to opening #000393 up... cell appears to be original.... entire cell stack is still charging up and holding charge after several weeks. since date first post this thread. 

there is a bit of corrosion on tailcap, but positive and neg contact are still working great due to nice design. spare bulb protected by foam in tailcap.... 

what a nice duty design!


----------



## Hot Call (Dec 13, 2009)

I have 1777070 for your reference and I bought it 4 years ago. streamlight has sold at least 1.7 million of these at a retail price of 100 dollars wow


----------

